# DWC for beginners



## onthedl0008 (Oct 24, 2008)

Is it me or is dwc not the most simple way to grow mj in general? I think more educated people should hit up the newbie section and really let people just starting out know all the benefits of growing hydroponicly. 

GRowing is prolly the most rewarding hobby anyone could ever do in thier spare time, i just dont understand why hydro experience is not more freely offered to people on this site.

I have learned a great deal from the pros and thank all of u for ur input and wisdom1

But lets face it. GRowing in soil is like being behind an old lady in traffic! With all the effort, time, and patience people put into their ops, it should be told that growing hydro style is just as simple as as putting soil in a pot and planting a seed.

Why not tell them to get a five gallon bucket, air pump and air stone with some rock and net pots and put thier seedlings in there. Its like putting a turbo on ur car.I feel like its alot less work than soil as well, all you have to do is set it up and follow simple directions on ur nute bottles. Anyhow im going to try and put together a simple how to do it for dwc in the next couple of days.

Many people have already done this here already i know. but i think im going to post it in the newbie section tho and tryo to drive it home, how easy and and rewarding this style of growing actually is. 

If anyone has any info that may help newbies please share it here. once again thanks to this site for all the help and wisdom i have gained from everyone .

respect


----------



## caddy (Oct 25, 2008)

I for one would love the addition of that general information. I've learned a "ton" from reading hydro/aero ponic tutorials here and as my first time think I am going to adopt a bubbleponic system.

Here is the picture of what I'm building this weekend.







Basically mine will be a 10 bucket system and will use 4 or 5" single net pots with expanded clay pellets. I'll have one mass air flow pump with dual 5 port manifolds powering a single air-stones in each of the bottoms of the buckets. I'll veg and start in a rockwool cube and once big enough will just set in the net pots and surround.

I've researched all the methods and do think this is the best method.. I have one question though.. I've seen on some buckets where they have a bottom flange with a clear hose running up (example below).









Is that tube coming out of the bottom going up simply for showing the internal buckets water level? With this system there is only bubbling the water in the bucket and occasionally replacing it as it evaporates.. I just wanted to be sure the real function of this outter tube.

Last.. How often do you bubble? on a timer or all the time? Also, how far should the net basket always sit into the water in the bucket that bubbles?


I sincerely appreciate the fact you want to bring mroe awareness to this and I hope the pictures above help someone else trying to better understand a linked bucket system even though it is relatively simple. To a beginner even like me it seemed daunting but having read more and learned here it has been brought into perspective and seems quite easy! I am primarily unsure of the previous net basket depth and bubbling time(s).

Thank you again and look forward to seeing your thread expand


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome, Thanks for the support and the pictures!.Im currently putting together a step by step picture tutorial on diy dwc but thse pictures have it all. I think this thread is going to be very helpfull to those just starting out hydro growing.I just think i may have started it in the wrong forum tho! Dunno what i was thinking, maybe to get some of the pros on here to offer up some of thier wisdom and help. I figured i was at the right forum for that i guess.
Anyhow i am going to try to keep my answers short and to the point.
The tube coming out of the bottom of the bucket is nothing more than a water level indicator. With a ten bucket system u are definetely going to want to incorporate that to ur setup. 
U are going to want to start ur water level a half inch below the bottom of ur pots, once u have achieved that, mark the indicator with a marker so u can monitor ur levels easier.

The only thing u are going to time are ur lights!

The most important component to dwc is ur air supply!

There are a million variables for this. Only thing u need to remember is without a 24/7 constant air supply ur plants are going to die! Its that simple.

For ur setup i would incorporate 2 pumps, for this simple reason! 

If one pump accidentally dies, gets unplugged or whatever, u will always have another supply of air in ur reservoirs. 

Run one air hose and stone from each pump to every bucket in ur set-up!

I hope that was helpfull, when i was just getting started and looking for info, there was so much out there and it can be very overwhelming i guess. I tried to keep it to the point. once again thanks for the support and i know there are some pros in here that can or have already explained time and again why air is so important, if anyone has any links to anythiing on that put them in here.

thanks


----------



## caddy (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for clearing those questions up! I guess we'll keep using this thread until its moved (or if its moved) if there is a more appropriate place for it.

One additional thing.. Since you say to keep the water level about a half inch under the pots (which the roots will eventually grow into the water) what do I do about watering until they reach that point? I've noticed on Stealth Hydroponic bubbleponics systems they have a waterer/dripper system going right into the net basket.. is that necessary for all bubbleponic systems before the roots are long enough to hit the water in the bucket?


----------



## grow1 (Oct 25, 2008)

the easiest way is to start your plants in rockwool seed plugs and place them in a seed starter unit which consists of, a heating mat,two trays(one for drainage and one to put your rockwool plugs in,and a humidity dome. once your plants get tall enough(about 6inches)you can then place them in your net pots all the way to the bottom and fill with hydroton. you could incorporate a drip system to your tanks but i find its very easy to over water them because between the drippers,the bubblers from below, and the fact that you cant see your rockwool because it is burried in hydroton


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for clearing those questions up! I guess we'll keep using this thread until its moved (or if its moved) if there is a more appropriate place for it.

One additional thing.. Since you say to keep the water level about a half inch under the pots (which the roots will eventually grow into the water) what do I do about watering until they reach that point? I've noticed on Stealth Hydroponic bubbleponics systems they have a waterer/dripper system going right into the net basket.. is that necessary for all bubbleponic systems before the roots are long enough to hit the water in the bucket


Simply NO. This kinda clears up ur air question even further. With 2 stones in ur bucket, the air bubbles force water to the top, which pop and force water and nutes up into ur hydroton! kinda works it self out. By doing so u are also forcing ur root system to grow down to the water and food supply.

U do not want to drown ur plants in water!

Also, I actually keep 3 stones in my buckets to try and achieve maximum oxygen supply to my plants.Once again there are many reasons why u need a rich oxygen supply for ur plants.But keeping it simple, U want ur water as frothy as u can make it!

U cannot give ur plants to much oxygen!

hope this clears up ur question.

Also, I have found that jiffy plugs work the best for seedlings, they are already p/h balanced when u buy them! Using rockwool is great but if u use it u are going to be getting into prebalancing water to specific p/h levels or buying extra chemicals to balance ur waters p/h.Just starting out ,try to keep things as simple as possible i guess. if ur going to use rockwool the previous advice was excelent.

Anyhow hope this helps! im glad to see this thread is catching peoples interest!


----------



## caddy (Oct 30, 2008)

Great information fellas, thank you very much. One remaining question I have before I put this whole thing together is how much is not enough in regards to bubbles?

I've found quite a few air stones.. single small ones, 5 inch round , air curtains that are skinny and larger curtains which appear black/rock/sand like and such. I know its there is never "enough" bubbling, but with that being said and ten 5 gallon buckets thats quite a bit of air to push around for 1 or 2 air pumps. I would imagine by T'ing them off and having 10 air stones of being powered that their effectiveness will go down.

I DO intend to have two 100gallon+ air pumps running each stone.. so at the front of each air stone will be a T splitter where each air pump has line line going plugged into it.. this way if one died (as you suggested) the other is still bubbling a little. With them combined I should get a decent amount of action coming out of the air stones.

Sorry to be long winded but my point is this.. i've youtubed and looked on this forum as well as others and never actually see someone with video of inside their res or buckets to see what kind of bubbles are going on down there.

Thanks guys


----------



## Bifta (Oct 30, 2008)

i use 2 3in round airstones in 1 5gal bucket it works great


----------



## caddy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bifta said:


> i use 2 3in round airstones in 1 5gal bucket it works great


Thanks for the response - i've followed your grow as well, very nice work! Where did you get your buckets and net pots? Also, do you run multiple air pumps to the two air stones or do you split them at a T and still use one air pump?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice grow bifta. 

How many plants did u grow?What was ur yield?Clones or seedlings?

I think ur idea is pretty good caddy for maximizing ur stones t'd and eveything, but if one of ur pumps actually did go out i would guess the forced air flow from one tube to the other would seep water back and flood ur room.
Id stay with one stone per bucket from each pump.
No on the white buckets, u want dark, but if u already have um then tape some black garbage bags around them until u cannot see light penetrating into the bucket at all.lol i seen ur post in a dif thread.


----------



## BunOne (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome advice guys!!!!

i am very impressed with the information on this thread

caddy
Always run each bucket with its own pump (if possible) preferably with 2 outlets and 2 stones per bucket (more never hurts!) 

the best advice i got from this thread was;
run one stone to each bucket, IF ONE PUMP GOES DOWN THE OTHER TAKES OVER FOR THE TIME BEING!

clever thinking onthedl!

respect


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 30, 2008)

THanks bugone, thats just knowlegde passed down to me from others that made sense, afterall a dwc could not exist without a constant flow of h2o in the reservoir.


----------



## BunOne (Oct 30, 2008)

amen to that , i have now changed my set up to this method which def makes sense!

cheers


----------



## Green Dave (Oct 31, 2008)

Bubbleponics are nice but IMO Hempey Buckets RULE


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 31, 2008)

Im very glad this thread is getting peeps attention. Guess when i started this thread, it was intended to show peeps just starting out with growing in general, that before they went and wasted there time and effort with soil, a simple and effective alternative to growing in soil.The way for me just starting out had to be DWC for sure. If you have the will,energy and patience to get a pot, put soil in it and wait forever for it to grow than i assure you its just as simple to setup a five gallon bucket with net pots, an air pump and stone and some tap water! Their are prolly thousands of posts regarding dwc and every aspect of dwc on this site.Id like to say thanks to rollitup my self!Its awesome peeps are sharing this knowledge with people just beginning if i can help in any way i will. Grow on in dwc!!


----------



## pastafarian81 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like the idea of this thread, as i just picked up a 5 gal bucket and net pot lid today from the hydro shop while i was getting my digital ph tester.

thanks for the information, i look forward to where this is goin!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome Best initial investment u will make in hydro!

Here are some pics of a bucket i just put together in an emergency situation for some clones i simply didnt have enuff room for!I know its ghetto completely but lol just shiz laying around the house! lol actually i have used anything i could find around the house. From 1 gallon rubbermaid kool aid jugs with garbage bags around them, orange buckets from home depot with tape or bags or the nice black ones from the local hydro store.


----------



## Bullethead21 (Nov 1, 2008)

Whe yu transplant them from soil to that bucket with the hydroton rocks...how do you go about doing that? Do you just wash the roots off real good then waeve the roots through the net cups? Then just lightly sprinkle the hydroton rocks around it?

Also, when you first moved your plants to the bucket DWC system...how mcuh nuts did you start them out with? 1/2 stength?

Thanks!
Looking good mang!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have transplanted almost dead,completely nute burned plants into dwc and brought them back to life fast, by doing exactly what u said. In a bowl of water, until u get the dirt off, rinsing several times. Then placing gently into net pots. No nuts in the water solution if plants been nut burned until the first res change i guess.

Thos clones in my bubbler were actually all done in a simple cup of water in indirect light until i got root formation and then simply put into hydroton with a 2 inch buffer between the water and roots. To force root growth. They are doing awesome!


----------



## apasunee (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW,, F-n interesting sh1t,, since I have a couple of fish tank setups laying around doing nuthin,, I guess I can use this equip to set up a couple nice systems,, I will get started next week,,, but,,, do you think from start to finish, this is a quicker way than dirt and what would you say are the noticable differences someone like me would like to know about dirt to water growing.... GROWING QUICKER----- STRONGER WEED--- BIGGER OR SMALLER---AMOUNT DIFFERENCES??????


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 1, 2008)

Awesome man! Make sure u neatly tape some black garbage bags around those tanks until no light gets in b4 u put water in um!
Guess from my own experience, back to the original reason i started this thread is the amount of effort, time and the ease of hydro growing is whats going to benefit you!Not including how much less of a mess soil is and the ease of maintaining and being able to completely control ur grow environment.
Production, Quicker, amount differences. Yes u can expect veg times to reach 2 weeks depending on the hieght requirements of ur grow room, the strain types ur growing and plant types ur trying to grow(cloning or seedlings).For example,if u keep a constant veg room at 1 foot which takes about 2 weeks in my system, u can move them into ur flower room and depending on strains u can expect anther 6 - 10 weeks flowering!In most cases u can expect an entire grow thru flower in at the most 3 months. If setup like this u can harvest every week if you wanted to so amount differences = space.But u can easily flower 8 plants in a 24 gallon rubbermaid tub about 2 by 2 sqaure. Beats having 8, 3 gallon pots with soil to have to worry about.

Better in my own opinion yes if flushed properly (last 2 weeks strictly water no nutes).As far as stronger i would say no i had some bomb bud grown in soil, but the major benefit to growing in hydro, is the ease and amount of time versus the problems that go with soil i guess. For me it was like putting a supercharger on my grow!

Setup ur tanks and let peeps know! I look forward to hearing about it!


----------



## apasunee (Nov 1, 2008)

THANX FOR YOUR TIME,,, YOUR VERY GOOD AT EXPLAINING SO ITS EASY TO DO,, SO KEEP IT UP AND LET US KNOW IF YOU TRY TO MOVE THIS THREAD,, IVE BEEN GROWIN FOR MORE YEARS THAN I CARE TO REMEMBER, OFF AND ON, BUT NEVER DID ANYTHING BUT SOIL.. CANT WAIT TO DO THIS....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 1, 2008)

Much respects to u sir, for u were prolly growing in soil 4 i stopped suckling me mommas teet lmao. I am very interested in hearing what someone like you has to say about the transition from soil to hydro.Please keep us posted!


----------



## Bifta (Nov 3, 2008)

caddy said:


> Thanks for the response - i've followed your grow as well, very nice work! Where did you get your buckets and net pots? Also, do you run multiple air pumps to the two air stones or do you split them at a T and still use one air pump?


i got my complete setup from ebay 
4x 5gal buckets with 12 3in net pots
4x 3in circular airstones
1 20 lt bag of clay balls
1x digi ph tester
1x digi ppm meter
1x 4 way air pump
all connections
canna veg + flora nutes (2 part)
canna p/k 13/14
all for £70
also got a 400watt hps + ballest for £45
at the mo there are 3 plants in my grow 
you dont want anymore than 2 plants per bucket 
as the roots will just fill it


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 3, 2008)

Bifta im suprised u only have one pump on yer girls. THat would suck if that pump went down and u didnt catch it quick enuff!


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 4, 2008)

This is such a cool thread, good job so far...so to clarify some things about the nutes, regardless of the brand.... you start your clones or seedlings and after they are good an rooted in Rock Wool you put them in this system with NO nutes for what like the first few weeks and then what? Do you slowly go to 50% strength an then to full strength and then just top off with water when it gets low...until I assume your PPM falls then you totally change the water out and refresh it up with new nutes?....if so I need to change my setup because after im rooted in rockwool I go directly to 25% for a week or so and then to 50/50 nute strength but my system is different...sounds to me like im wasting nutes for the first 2 weeks or so...

so could you clarify...when and what you do after you add them to the final bucket they will flower in?...im curious about the nute thing an im determined to create a very similar system...


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Bifta im suprised u only have one pump on yer girls. THat would suck if that pump went down and u didnt catch it quick enuff!


 Just my 2cents. I have lost power for hours and not had my plants die in dwc. Now... Longer than several hours and Im sure they would be drowning. Ive been thinking about one of those computer Battery backups for my air pumps to prevent this possibility... losing power for a few hours wont kill them but a full on pump failure or kinked air line are death if not caught in time. I am way more worried about pump failure... I think the idea of a redundant back-up pump is great.


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 4, 2008)

how powerful do the air pumps need to be? for a 20 gal bubbler i made that i want to grow two plants in, i got a pump rated for a 10-30 gallon aquarium. is this sufficient or do i need more?

oh, and misterdogman, from what i gather ppm will actually rise most of the time in hydro as time progresses, because the plants drink faster than they eat so to speak.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 4, 2008)

Once ur root system starts hitting the water u need to start nutes on clones.I suggest following the directions on ur nute bottles for seedlings or cuttings. They all have it. And make sure u change ur water on time and increase ur doses as suggested as ur clown grows into mature veg state.Usually my nutes blend for veg maxes out at about a foot ( about 3 weeks of veg )at 3/4 strength max see what im saying?..
FOR a 20 gallon tub i would say to add a small water pump to the res for water circulation and def add another 10-30 gallon air pump and stone to the sytem, U cant have enuff air really. And having a backup pump at all times is reccomended. 

Hope that helps out.


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 4, 2008)

wow, thank you for the advise it was definitely an eye opener; instead of running two of those bubblers and 5-6 in soil it looks like i'm only gonna run 1 and 7-8 in soil.


----------



## caddy (Nov 5, 2008)

So I'm about to start my detailed grow and start germinating and unfortunately due to being a rookie have over looked one part about the vegetation and flowering process.

I'm not sure how it slipped my mind, assuming its easy, but after thinking more I'm unsure and want to get advice from you guys. I initially was going to sprout the seeds as normal in a paper towel on a monitor or semi-warm area and then move them to rock wool to veg them.. My question is how do i transplant from a vegetation room to my DWC? Remember I use 5 gallon buckets with 5" net pots and hydroton clay pellets. 

Do I start these in rock wool and leave them there and then put them in a bigger rock wool cube until they reach about 18-24 inches in vegetation? Or do I put them in a 5" net pot and veg them there then put that net pot in the bigger 5 gallon buckets? I underestimated how I go from vegetation to the bucket without harming any roots (stupid of me I know) but learning none the less.

What are the common ways you guys start a DWC bubbleponic grow from vegetation stage? I have a separate flower and vegetation room setup, they're completely isolated so I will be constantly moving from one room the other (not necessarily SOG, but definitely perpetual).

I really didnt have a vegetation hyroponic method in place as I was just going to slightly water the rock wool and let them grow then just place the rock wool into my flowering DWC buckets when I was ready and surround them with pellets as to not get the rock wool to close to the water to soak it. Am I ok using the standard 1" rock wool to finish sprout, then move that 1" rock wool to a 4" rock wool cube and let it grow to 18 inches or so with the roots coming out of the bottom? And at that point when I move to flower I just lift the whole thing out roots dangling and all and just set it in my 5" net pot in the 5 gallon buckets? This would allow the long roots to just hang down direclty into the bubbling water at that point.

Help me, my veg method is flawed and would like some opinions. Much appreciated.


----------



## caddy (Nov 5, 2008)

If i were to use a rubbermaid system and veg the plants to 18-24 inches am i able to pull those out of 3" net pots with rock wool and insert them into the 5" ??

Now i'm frustrated.. erm.. I want 2 rooms, one for veg one for flower but am afraid if i start in 5" net pots in the veg stage the roots will lock together from other plants if i veg to 18-24 inches in plant size.. If this would work i would just pull these pots out as a whole and drop them into the 5 gallon big bucket DWC without removing anything from the net pot...? is that failed thinking?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 5, 2008)

Lol the way i germ seeds is simple. First i get a couple paper towls and fold them up neatly until about 3 inches square then i put my seeds in and moisten it. Once the seeds are in the paper towel, get a coffee cup with a half inch of water in it, place the paper towel in the cup and simply put it in a dark cupboard and forget for 48 hours. When you get back to them im almost sure u will be germinated, but could take another day and only keep the paper towl moist if it drys up a lil waiting for germ..At that stage when you get ur tap root u should place ur seed directly into a jiffy plug, they have holes cut into them and just drop the seed in with the tap root down, dont push it down, the root will find its way!

Next put that under ur light, a few days from there u will have roots popping out of the jiffy cup which is then ready to be placed directly into hydroton. I have also set my plugs directly into the hydroton without establishing root formation and the seedling still takes. Make sure u place an inch or so of hydroton in ur basket before the plug and place ur water level a half inch below the net pot its that simple.I reccomend jiffy plugs because they come already ph'd so u dont have to worry about ph,ing water or getting the damn wool to wet.Excellent choice for dwc .

The hieght u are going to want to veg ur plant at is going to depend on the hieght requirements of ur grow room. If u are groing an unknown strain then i would suggest no more than a foot in veg, some plants triple in size during flower.

U can put at least 6 plants in a rubbermaid 20 gallon tub, i do that all day every day. With proper water changes once every 2 weeks or so u will be fine.Use 5 inch pots.
However its also possible to put at least 2 cloned tops per pot as well making ur total plant per tub 12 but i only veg me tops till about 10 inches as well, then directly into flower room which i do all day long as well.

Hope that helps. Glad to see this thread actually got attention! Waiting for some pros to stop in and give some input!


----------



## Florida Girl (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a link to a DIY homemade bubbler. It has pics too. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/19579-home-built-bubble-ponic-kit.html


Also... you can look for threads by FilthyFletch he has some great tutuorial threads for various hydro methods. Here's one on Aeroponics https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/18869-how-build-aero-setup.html



Good luck


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 5, 2008)

Haha i wish i knew how to attach links to my posts. It took me about 3 minutes to type this with 2 fingers lmao.


----------



## LonghornFan (Nov 5, 2008)

caddy said:


> If i were to use a rubbermaid system and veg the plants to 18-24 inches am i able to pull those out of 3" net pots with rock wool and insert them into the 5" ??
> 
> Now i'm frustrated.. erm.. I want 2 rooms, one for veg one for flower but am afraid if i start in 5" net pots in the veg stage the roots will lock together from other plants if i veg to 18-24 inches in plant size.. If this would work i would just pull these pots out as a whole and drop them into the 5 gallon big bucket DWC without removing anything from the net pot...? is that failed thinking?


Caddy,

I started in rubbermaid, then pulled them all out and in to my buckets. I didnt transplant until the third week I believe. Some roots will pull off of each other, so dont worry, get them going, transplant and let them grow. You will be all good


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have flowered several plants in the same tub so you dont really have to worry about root entanglement to much, Usually ends up as one huge root mass in the tub to be honest. I keep a 24 gallon rubbermaid tub in my flower room. And have started vegging my plants in 5 and 3 gallon buckets. One pot per bucket but sometimes start up to 3 plants per 5 inch pots. It makes transplanting much more simple staying one pot per bucket in veg cuz all ya have to do is lift out that pot but add it to ur flower tub.Dont wait to long to transplant cuz ive also vegged in tubs to long and once it goes to far its going to be almost impossible to seperate ur pots and get a huge root ball untagled.


----------



## caddy (Nov 6, 2008)

Well what I did was this.. went to Walmart (what a crazy selection of tub sizes!) and got two 30 gallon tubs. They measure about 31" long and a typical width/depth for a tub. I was able to perfectly space four of the 5" net pots in 2 rows, so each tube has a total of eight 5" net pots. This way like you said I can veg for a few weeks then before its a hassle just pull the pots out of the tub and drop them into the existing 5 gallon buckets with holes already waiting for a net pot and continue the flower process like this. 

This also gives me a good chance to have that spare 8 pot tub (bought 2) to throw in the flower room and do a strictly SOG method on those particular plants. This effectively raised me from 10 plants in 5 gallon buckets to 18 total plants.. 10 in 5 gallon buckets and 8 more smaller SOG plants in the tub. Now this is gonna get fun  I appreciate all of your advice Long Horn & OnTheDL! (as well as everyone else of course!)


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 6, 2008)

U are on the exact right path sir and im sure u are going to have some awesome growing! All u honestly have to do after u set up is make sure u change ur water once every 2 weeks and follow the instructions on ur nute bottles bro, u are going to be amazed and happy with the results.Did u start a journal yet? keep me posted.
Heres a seperate grow that i started a journal on cuz 2 weeks into flowering my buds are starting to turn bright flourescent pink. Never seen anything like it before. Got lucky and saved some seeds out of a dank bag of bud that was floating around.

5 gallon bucket
2 pumps 
2 stones
2 70 watt hps fixtures from home depot
and a few 42 watt 2700k cfls i had just laying around lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 6, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/127741-interesting-dwc-bagseed-grow-juicy.html forgot to leave the link case u wanted to watch it.


----------



## crazy7605150 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah i grew soil once it worked out good till i had to get rid of it... then reading a hightimes mag i say a diy dwc and was just amazed at how easily one of these could be made... and so i looked it up on here and other sites for info and saw the massive roots that people end up with. i decided that was it im going hydro... it took me maybe 2 hours to make my grow bucket... cost maybe... 80-120 to get it set up but i know im ganna use this for info and make a bigger and better one.... i have to plants same age where about same size... one went to hydro one went to bigger soil pot ......

pic1  babys on 9-6
2 soil- 9-30
3 9-23 went into hydro
4,5&6 hydro 11-6
7&8 soil 11-6

soo IMO DWC is GREAT and easy


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yea hydro especially dwc seemed the best way to go. Just like u said its so simple to set up a bucket especially if u have some of the stuff just laying around.
Thats a nice grow crazy im definitely looking forward to seeing the outcome! Dont get me wrong i still mess around with the soil a lil, only when i run out of room in my bubblers lol. Or clones for family i guess.


----------



## BunOne (Nov 7, 2008)

i am currently starting a new DWC set up , i plan on keeping a journal.

i plan on growing 3 plants each in its own bucket using 6" net pots with 2 air stones per bucket running on 3 seperate pumps (have extra's standing by incase of a faulty pump) i will be using a SECRET JARDIN DARKROOM DR60 with a 250watt HPS bulb and running a 4" Can-fan for extraction purposes.

i will post my progress as i build, currently am waiting on a couple things such as my tent and light kit from better grow hydro .com 
also waiting on 15 seeds from attitude seed bank (ALL Dutch Passion FEM. -> master kush, blueberry, mazar)


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 7, 2008)

Awesome man.Thats how i start most of my seedlings. 3 per 6 inch pot, been getting lucky lately with female to male ratio.U will most likely end up with a couple females in each bucket. 
Cant wait to see man! Keep us posted. Sounds like a well thought out plan and im sure u are going to have an amazing grow! Just some advice i guess, if u end up with more than one female in ur buckets. I wouldnt veg them more than a foot tall.Not sure how tall dutch passion strains end up but some plants tripple in size during flower and 2 plants are going to fill the buckets up fast with root mass. But im sure ur gonna do just fine. Deffinetely keep us posted! Welcome aboard haha cant believe how many peeps are having such good results with dwc!


----------



## farmermike (Nov 7, 2008)

nice i run a drip systom do i need a air stone?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 7, 2008)

If you are going to have any type of root mass submerged in water in any type of hydro setup u are deffinetely going to want to add a stone.U dont want roots sitting in stagnate water. Most peeps they run drip and aero put stones in there reservoirs from what i can see.


----------



## caddy (Nov 7, 2008)

Well.. I'm in motion now, seeds are germ'ing.. Got the initial veg room setup as I need it.. Now my next question.

I've gone through about 6 different airpumps now and NONE can seem to get the type of air to 10 buckets like I need. I don't want to keep buying more and more and have one for each bucket since the efficiency of that would be rather silly.

Has anyone ever used the 18 or 20watt pumps like this one? Maybe not this one from this supplier, but in general there are quite a few of these around on the net for decent prices. Considering a basic aquarium pump at $30 (TETRA 100GALLON) cannot push jack for air to 10 stones in 10 buckets.. this must be decent?

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=51179

There a number of these on HTGSupply, The Big Tomato as well as ebay.. my question is how loud and obnoxious are these things? I've never heard one.. Seems to be what I need to pump this much air but am curious if this thing sounds like a lawn mower idling... I think this is important for the thread because many people might very well be under powering their water aeration and bubbling .. have an idea of how many gallons of water are in buckets can determine the best pumps to be using for beginners.. I know i've been through 6 and returned them all due to lack of what I consider to be bubbles that are worth a crap in 10 buckets.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 7, 2008)

Whisper pumps have been the best for me. They run quiet.Go online to petsmart cuz they dont carry the big boys in stock and try one of those out. For ur 10 buckets i would say ur going to need at least one 30 gallon air pump per bucket.If you x that by 10 ur looking at something capable of handling at least a 300 gallon tank. I would say if ya ran 2 200 gallon whisper pumps and 2 stones u will be setup nice.Look for whisper pumps on ebay actually u will prolly pick one up on there for wholesale.


----------



## Bullethead21 (Nov 7, 2008)

They also have the 4ft flexiable airstones that are like flex hoses that are suppose to be awsome! I have one on order and will let you know how well it works in a few days when it arrives.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yea do that, im going to check the dro store today on these 4 foot flexible stones, if they work i could see lining a whole entire bottom of a 20 gallon tub with one.


----------



## LonghornFan (Nov 8, 2008)

caddy said:


> Well.. I'm in motion now, seeds are germ'ing.. Got the initial veg room setup as I need it.. Now my next question.
> 
> I've gone through about 6 different airpumps now and NONE can seem to get the type of air to 10 buckets like I need. I don't want to keep buying more and more and have one for each bucket since the efficiency of that would be rather silly.
> 
> ...


Caddy,

I have a pump just like that. It pumps 8 of the four foot airstones at one time and it is hardly noticeable. I have this in my office, on the phone all the time, and people can't hear it while I am on the phone. The fans make more noise than my pump.


----------



## LonghornFan (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been using 4 foot flexible airstones for about 8 months now and I love them. Not only does it bubble, it supplies enough air that the water in my buckets roll..They are really easy to clean and dont get all nasty like a regular airstone


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 8, 2008)

Where do u get these 4 foot stones lol. that just only makes sense to me now. Could really save alot of space as well.


----------



## gr33nz (Nov 8, 2008)

The general hydro dual diaphram air pump is worth the money around $60 but you can also buy replacement parts to rebuild it. Seen it used for 20G res and 2 5G D/W buckets with 2 round airstones and 2 18 inch air curtains with plenty of bubbles. Comes stock with the GH 6 site setup. Not any louder than one of the cheap ones from walmart or petsmart. 

Anybody have expeirence with the eco+commercial pumps?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 8, 2008)

Longhorn nice bro in the office even!


----------



## caddy (Nov 8, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Where do u get these 4 foot stones lol. that just only makes sense to me now. Could really save alot of space as well.


Try this one - Flexible Air Stone (Bottom of that page, won't let me link directly to the product)... Comes in 24", 36" and 48".

You're gonna need one hell of a pump like LongHornFan and I have been discussing to push a good stream of air through that thing hehe.

LongHornFan:

Thanks for the info, I guess I'll have to go that route, there's no other option for me to push 10 buckets. Honest to god I've tried every pump local pet stores have up to 300gallon deep water TetraTec's and so on... None have the power to even come close and there is no way i'm buying a pump for each bucket, thats not efficient.

I use a 30 Gallon tub as my vegetation chamber with the 5" net pots and even those other basic 100 gallon pumps have a hard time really giving the hardcore bubbles through 3 air stones in 30 gallon tubs.

Can ya tell i'm not vegging them small? LOL

Will keep you guys posted and maybe do a journal in regards to this thread with a true DWC beginner starting from ground up. Thanks for the responses gentlemen.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 8, 2008)

Caddy im really looking forward to ur grow. Im going to get some of these 4 footers as well for sure just makes sense to me!
On another note, If ur going to push 10 buckets, U have to keep in mind that the only way u are going to get everything ur pump has to offer is by keeping the distance of ur pump as centrally located to the buckets as u can.The more air hose u run to the buckets, the more air loss ur going to get from the pumps over distance.
Otherwise, like it or not the only way ur going to achieve frothy bubbles in each bucket is by either getting a couple big boy air pumps capable of handling 5 or 600 gallons or by running a line from a 40 gallon pump located directly next to each bucket. 

Im just curious why u feel u need the 10 buckets. I am currently flowering 12 plants at a time in a 24 gallon rubbermaid tub?


----------



## LonghornFan (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey guys, check out thebigtomato.com for the pumps and the airstones. These guys are great..


----------



## caddy (Nov 8, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Im just curious why u feel u need the 10 buckets. I am currently flowering 12 plants at a time in a 24 gallon rubbermaid tub?


Well, I have the room to grow some pretty tall and decently wide plants so I figured take 10 and do those.. now that I have two 30 gallon rubbermaid tubs with eight 5" net pots in each, one will probably do 8 at a time as well in flower while the other just remains clone reproduction in the future as well as new grows.

How are you fitting 12 plants in one 24 gal, are you putting multiple plants per pot? Do you have any pictures of these 12 in flower in your tub? I would love to see them to get an idea of how your working the size of the plant. Do you lollypop or such to keep them thinner?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well i just ran a search and my local store sells them online so they have to have um somewhere! Thanks horn.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 8, 2008)

2 plants per pot caddy vegged at 12 - 14 inches bro. 6 five inch pots per tub.No current pics with 12 palnts per tub in the flower room got set back, but do have pics of my next batch vegging!
Bro if you do use single bucket u can put up 2 two clones per bucket vegged at 1 foot tall max. Heres a link to my most current updated grow dude. stop by and check it out its turning out quite interesting.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/127741-interesting-dwc-bagseed-grow-juicy.html

Ive got 2 females here that i vegged about 12-14 inches and in flower that have topped out at 39 inches current. Actully these plants are in a single bucket lol but as you will see i have other plans for this one.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey leggo heres something i thought id put together for ya just cuz i had 3 seedlings already started in some plugs that today just turned 6 days old.
Germed for about a day and a half in a paper towl inside a cup with a half inch of water in the bottom at all times.
Took my jiffy plugs and squeezed them out in a simple bowl of tap water until soaking wet. Before i put the seedling in i squeeze out any excess water but its still damp.
Then i just drop the germed seed into the whole on top of the plug taproot down.It will seat itself in the plug.Then i put those right on top of my clone bucket under the cfls. 
As you will see i should have checked the plugs yesterday cuz they should be in the bubbler by now. 
When i transplant these into the bucket im putting them all 3 into a 5 inch net pot with 2 inches of hydroton in the bottom of it. Ill put the plugs in and cover the rest of the way with hydroton. 
Next i put this net pot in the bucket with my water level 1/2 below the bottom of the bucket. Then i forget about them! I dont even put nuts in the water till the roots start hitting it!
Get these plugs bro!

Hey ive included a couple pics of some clones in a bucket.They were just like urs for a few days while building root structure. But a week and a half later are getting to big for my clone area and in another week will be going into flower! have patience bro. check out the roots in a week and a half!






Attached Thumbnails    

Hey heres a post i placed in another thread giving step by step instructions on germing and transplanting with a few pictures.

Thought it would be more helpfull here.


----------



## apasunee (Nov 12, 2008)

Question???? The hydro shop is out of those little rounds rocks to put in the net cups to hold the plants up,,,,, so,,,, can I use decorative rock from say a yard,, like small rock about the same size as those round ones,,, if I wash them off first,,,,,or is there something about those round rocks that I need them????....................


----------



## madmoney42 (Nov 12, 2008)

sorry if it's been mentioned and I missed it but I'm planning on doing a DWC grow with rubbermaid tub bubblers, how often do you change out the nutrient solution or do you just top it off as needed??


----------



## crazy7605150 (Nov 12, 2008)

apasunee said:


> Question???? The hydro shop is out of those little rounds rocks to put in the net cups to hold the plants up,,,,, so,,,, can I use decorative rock from say a yard,, like small rock about the same size as those round ones,,, if I wash them off first,,,,,or is there something about those round rocks that I need them????....................


yes im pretty sure u can use the decorative rocks.... but if ur talking about those smooth shiny rocks or somthing similar then they arnt ganna hold any water.. the clay pellets or silica stone or other such rocks retain water and air... the rocks ur talking about wont hold water at all....




madmoney42 said:


> sorry if it's been mentioned and I missed it but I'm planning on doing a DWC grow with rubbermaid tub bubblers, how often do you change out the nutrient solution or do you just top it off as needed??


well some people change it out every 2 weeks or so but some people never change out nutes... they just add water to the correct water level and then add ur nutes according to ur ppm meter... that is because sometimes ur plants will drink lots of just water and leave nute build up ... yet other times ur plant will be eating up a lot of the nutes and ur water will be weak nutes..... 

if you dont have a meter then the best thing to do is to change out ur nutes every 2 weeks so u know about what the nute level is... if u dont have a meter then u wont know if ur plant is eating nutes or drinking water so its best to change out ur nutes every 2 weeks so u know about what the nute level is... just to be safe....

hope that helped both of you...


----------



## leggoeggo (Nov 12, 2008)

apasunee said:


> Question???? The hydro shop is out of those little rounds rocks to put in the net cups to hold the plants up,,,,, so,,,, can I use decorative rock from say a yard,, like small rock about the same size as those round ones,,, if I wash them off first,,,,,or is there something about those round rocks that I need them????....................


I read that lava rock is the best substitute


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yea sunee if i was u personaly i would wait for the hydroton sir or order some online. I wouldnt put anything from outside indoors in my controlled environment. U can wash ur rock and still not get certain molds,critter eggs, not to mention minerals that can build up and be harmfull to ur plants in dwc. So i would say definetely not outside in the yard sources.
However,like leggo said i hear lava rock is the next best thing. I have seen planting rocks around at home depot and other places but i would still be cautious of using even those especially for mineral build up if not anything else.
Then there is always perilite (lava ash) also sold at home depot that i have seen alot, its very hard to place this in dwc tho because it floats and is small and usually ends up in the water thru the pots and gets stuck in roots and pumps and such.
Hope that helps bro. 
Thanks leggo and crazy.
Yes rubbermaid tubs were made for dwc for sure. Im going to get back to this thread with step by step instructions and pictures with my new=est project for sog in a 18 gallon rubbermaid tub. 2-30 gallon air pumps, mini submersible pump for water movement and 4 -6 inch airstones.Coming soon promise.


----------



## Swisha House (Nov 12, 2008)

Just a few questions, if I may, about DWC bubble bucket growing in particular:

1 - I understand how a bubble bucket supplies "water" to an established root system, but how do you start those roots out in a bubble bucket setup? The only thing I can think of is a drip line from the reservoir until the roots are established.

2 - Is there a guide for the "water" level for different stages of plant growth?

3 - A lot of the time I see people intermingling the absolute necessary supplies with things that are not in fact necessary. For instance I have done many soil grows and have never measured the pH of my water, only aged it. So my question is do I really need to measure the pH, or can I like wise age my water?

4 - How often do you need to change the "water"?

5 - What bare minimum nutes I need?

Thanks in advance for any help, and excuse any n00bnish. I am a moderator on another forum and I know how to research, but these few questions I am having a hard time finding solid answers on. Thanks again.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 12, 2008)

SWISHA HOUSE! Been waiting on some new swisha actually! Ever since they had.... the internet going nutz haha!

Sir there are so many answers and variables with answers to the questions u asked.So im going to try and keep it simple cuz it really is.
Yes they say to keep ur ph level at proper levels so on and so forth and i agree.However, I can say i have a ph meter and havent used it in quite some time. Matter of fact, i dont even remember where i put it. 
By 1) following a strict ground rule, FOLLOWING instructions on my nut bottles, changing my water( I use tap), Nuts(fresh nuts every time)and on time ( every 10 days.., but 2 weeks is acceptible) I have been able to keep my nutrients and ph levels on point.Make that the first step in ur manual.

2) Alot of people use drip all the way thru with dwc. I can say I have never done this but alot of people swear by it and have good results i guess. But ive achieved the same thing by simply strictly Following my second ground rule:
By placing my water level One half inch and keeping it 1/2 inch below my pots at all times. The bubbles in my bucket come up, pop and splash plenty enuff nutrients and water into my hydroton sufficient enuff for the plants stage of life of building root structure. This is the part where alot of people screw up and stunt growth in seedlings and clones. DO NOT DROWN THE PLANTS. Exactly what ur trying to get away from when messing with soil.
I do not put any nuts into my bucket until the roots start hitting the top of the water. Usually within 3-5 days.However, In some strains that take longer to germ, i do pour a cup of water or so into my hydroton to help stimulate root growth. 

3rd ground rule.If you look on this same page i explained exactly how i start my seedlings in jiffy plugs and how i place them in the pots with a small buffer of hydroton between the plug (or rooted clone)and water level.To help inforce root growth!

Lol So yea, If you follow the 3 simple rules. U can actually get a bucket, Throw some water in it, an air stone and pump. And simply follow the instructions on ur nut bottles, change ur water and nuts on time, u can do this with simplicity and without alot of head ache! I think thats what ur looking for. Always fresh water and nuts bro.

Hope that helps


----------



## leggoeggo (Nov 12, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> SWISHA HOUSE! Been waiting on some new swisha actually! Ever since they had.... the internet going nutz haha!
> 
> Sir there are so many answers and variables with answers to the questions u asked.So im going to try and keep it simple cuz it really is.
> Yes they say to keep ur ph level at proper levels so on and so forth and i agree.However, I can say i have a ph meter and havent used it in quite some time. Matter of fact, i dont even remember where i put it.
> ...


...pothead.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 12, 2008)

WERD! Leggo dude.


----------



## apasunee (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanx everyone for puttin up with my assanine ideas,, Its just when I want to do something its always FULL STEAM AHEAD, yet there is alway a reason that stops me from my goal,,,, Looks like Ill wait for the hydroton rocks or whatever the F they are called,, Ill post some pix when I get this thing figured out and lookin good........................................


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome sunee looking forward to it. Its obvious u are obsessed bro lol. Theres always obsticles.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 16, 2008)

Alright said i would do this a long time ago! 

Just got done thouroughly cleaning and re cleaning my very first 18 g tubbler that was taken out of commision for awhile to be used in my upcoming perpetual sog project.

Consists of:
18 gallon rubbermaid tub
2 -30 gallon air pumps and 2- 6 inch stones ( going to split into 4- 6 inch stones later )
1- small submersilbe water pump ( 1-To keep nuts of the bottom of the tub and 2- For future water changes in which i will hook up a 20 foot 1/2 inch tube bought at local aquaria store, to run directly to the drain for basicly fast effortless draining of the res)
6- 5 inch net pots ( Will be placing 2 clones per pot cut directly from vegging mothers until root structure is built, then placing directly into flower mode) This info was passed onto me from bugs and sparks at there sog growers wanted thread)
Hydroton
Bonaicaire pro organic hydro veg and flower nuts
Also Kool bloom will be used for agressive flowering ( around week 2 of flower until harvest ) to fatten up nuggies and hopefully mature them faster.

Anyhow here goes:
Clean hydroton thouroughly. 
Im doing clones placed directly into the net with a 1 inch buffer of hydroton on the bottom of pot placing clones in and gently filling the rest of the way with hydroton.
I would strongly suggest to use jiffy peat spongue plugs in dwc will also post pix of these. U can follow the same steps germing ur seeds and placing plants in the pots as well. For seedlings leave the plug under ur light source until u get roots poppin out of the side then place in pot or when placing in hydroton dont bury it in the pot but leave flush with the top of hydroton and give 15 ml of water a day to help promote tap root growth. Both ways are surefire as long as you do it exactly this way.Jiffy peat spongues are ideal cuz u dont have to worry about PH'ing ur water, just soak them in tap, squeeze out a lil and drop ur tap root down ( it will seat itself in the plug ) then into the pot. Its really as simple as that! 
Fill tub 1 inch below the bottom of pot. If you are using seedlings and plugs leave the water level at the bottom of pot until u get roots in the water then back off to an inch below.
Ive made many mistakes along the way but i guarantee if u read and reread these steps and follow thouroughly u will have success in dwc!

Also please note u do not have to use a tub. This can be done in a 2, 3 ,5 gallon, Ive even done this in a 1 gallon kool aid jug during emergencies lol.

Hope this helps people. Sorry its taken me so long.


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 16, 2008)

Good thread!!!

+rep


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks bori bro..... Dude i asked ur opinion on a strain in my pink grow thread. Lol u were right the bananas are most likely to be some type of poison cross strain (sativa ) lol. Was told they were poison but the source was very well u know.....


----------



## SAmisery (Nov 16, 2008)

View attachment 243206

im growing dwc for my first time with my first plant and here it is...

lol i made it my self, i was experimenting..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 16, 2008)

+ reps misery. Make sure u stick to a strict water change every 2 weeks and follow the feeding instructions on ur nut bottles if u dont have a ppm meter. Keep ur lights as close as possible but looks like ur going to end up with a nice plant.....any idea of sex? Strain?


----------



## SAmisery (Nov 16, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> + reps misery. Make sure u stick to a strict water change every 2 weeks and follow the feeding instructions on ur nut bottles if u dont have a ppm meter. Keep ur lights as close as possible but looks like ur going to end up with a nice plant.....any idea of sex? Strain?


no signs of sex, and i have no clue what the strain of the plant besides its a indica. I just ordered a dwc setup, im gona put six aurora indica seeds in there and hope to god for a beautiful harvest haha. I like this thread too. Not that many people grow dwc style lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 16, 2008)

DWC is so simple bro long as u keep a strict water change schedule and follow diligently all the advice these pros have passed down! Maybe u should sex that thing and see whats up its not to early...It would suck if ya spent any more time vegging a male lol. Another week would help with yields tho if it turned out to be a female...... keep us posted on ur future indeavors!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 16, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Thanks bori bro..... Dude i asked ur opinion on a strain in my pink grow thread. Lol u were right the bananas are most likely to be some type of poison cross strain (sativa ) lol. Was told they were poison but the source was very well u know.....


 
what do u mean like what do i think what kinda strain it is?
if so its pink indica for sure? is that the question?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL no bro i was blazed when i asked u that question.....entirely dif thread and post i guess we were talking about strains and u pretty much nailed it on the head. We were talking about possible strains for a diferent grow of mine...and after research and many pics to cross from the closest thing i can find would be durban poison and it turns out that its 100 percent sativa. Very fruity and sweet. + reps again lol
And ur prolly right about the pink indica to lol


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 17, 2008)

ohh yea thanks dude man i love sativas they have flavor and color most indicas do to but sativas just have that sweetness its alot less harsh then indica like air poped popcorn rather then hevy indica but i love em both im looking for something blue in color or red for my next grow


----------



## GatoVerde (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Leggo,

I've been watching your grow since 10/28... that's when I germinated my first seeds. I've encountered some stunted growth too - due to ph problems & too cold of temps so I think I'm following in your footsteps. Thank you for continuing to post about your issues and your pics. I'd love to try a hydroponic grow next! 

I've pulled up a permanent seat


----------



## leggoeggo (Nov 20, 2008)

GatoVerde said:


> Hi Leggo,
> 
> I've been watching your grow since 10/28... that's when I germinated my first seeds. I've encountered some stunted growth too - due to ph problems & too cold of temps so I think I'm following in your footsteps. Thank you for continuing to post about your issues and your pics. I'd love to try a hydroponic grow next!
> 
> I've pulled up a permanent seat


Thanks, but do you mean me??? Because this isn't my thread/journal? :-/


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 20, 2008)

Leggo bro i think Hes talking about ur grow dude.....thats awesome. Verde The best grow u could possibly have would be in hydro, dwc is just the easiest.... Just soak up all the info that u can.. 
Anyone can grow this style...If you follow a few simple guidelines these pros pass down and make them a manuel or bible to ur grow. 

Good luck man.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 22, 2008)

Alright posted this in my current grow project thread and thought it may be more usefull here.... Im going to track this everyday and then put together a step by step pictorial on transplanting to DWC. Hope it helps...

OK Just got done taking 2 cuttings ( 2 lower stems about 4-5 inches long ). Took these cuttings from plant of what i was told was durban poison and what i believe after researching pix on the internet...

Im cloning these cuttings simply by cutting the bottom of the stem @ a 45 degree angle, lightly scraping off the bottom 1/2 inch outer "skin" lol.... This time im dipping 1 cutting in superthrive and one cutting in rooting compound from dro sto...Only to try to ensure these things take cuz im out of seeds lol, and want to see which works better!

After I cut,scraped and dipped I placed the cuttings in a cup with a half inch of plain tap water and into my veg spot in the corner under an old cool blue aquatic strip light i had laying around, also in indirect cfl lighting as well.
I will change the water out every day with my tool also pitured below just another dro sto gadget that i put a lil tube on the end of so i dont have to bother the clones or move um.

I dont usually dip cuttings in anything and have had them develope root bumps within 2 days so we shall see how this works. The last time i dipped i think it prolonged root structure growth. 

Anyhow its sunday im going to track this daily.
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## gamebird65 (Nov 25, 2008)

so i'm starting as a newbie.. i used some face scrubbers from the girl friends beauty products. there is also gourds that can be dried out and the inside of them look like sponges and they remind me of these scrubbers i used. all natural fiber out of gourds for my rock wool. i started the seedlings and after they were about 6 inches tall i then placed them in my net pot and covered them up leaving some main stem showing. the bubbles are going and the small thin stalked plants look wonderful. it has been 5 days and one of the plants turn down and just lays down on the grow media. it still has a lot of vibrant colors in it and looks alive. why do they fall over and how do i remedy this problem? i'm using mirical grow patio , epson salts , and no oxygen pills but the fish tank pump instead.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 26, 2008)

gamebird65 said:


> so i'm starting as a newbie.. i used some face scrubbers from the girl friends beauty products. there is also gourds that can be dried out and the inside of them look like sponges and they remind me of these scrubbers i used. all natural fiber out of gourds for my rock wool. i started the seedlings and after they were about 6 inches tall i then placed them in my net pot and covered them up leaving some main stem showing. the bubbles are going and the small thin stalked plants look wonderful. it has been 5 days and one of the plants turn down and just lays down on the grow media. it still has a lot of vibrant colors in it and looks alive. why do they fall over and how do i remedy this problem? i'm using mirical grow patio , epson salts , and no oxygen pills but the fish tank pump instead.


Bro what did u cover them with?M/G soil? I need to know more about ur grow as far as if ur in dwc..ur medium, and ur water level.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 26, 2008)

lights too high....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 30, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Alright posted this in my current grow project thread and thought it may be more usefull here.... Im going to track this everyday and then put together a step by step pictorial on transplanting to DWC. Hope it helps...
> 
> OK Just got done taking 2 cuttings ( 2 lower stems about 4-5 inches long ). Took these cuttings from plant of what i was told was durban poison and what i believe after researching pix on the internet...
> 
> ...


UPDATE:

Cloning in a cup of water has to be the simpleist way to clone for people in stealth (sufficient enuff to keep any 4-5 plant system stuffed) DWC systems.
I am pleased to say that both clones have began root develpoement (Cutting dipped in superthrive cloned 2 days b4 cutting in rooting compound)and are ready to be transplanted into there pots and into a bucket!
At this point all im going to do is place the clones gently into a pot with a one inch buffer of hydroton in the bottom of the pot.Place cutting stalk directly on top of the hydroton and gently pour hydroton to fill pot up the rest of the way.
I am going to place the pot in the bucket with the water level directly below the bottom of the pot and in 3 days should have roots in the water solution at which time i will put them on 1/4 strength nuts and another week and a half from then i should be placing them in flower to grow more colas!
Hope this can be usefull to folks that want to continue to flower buds and do away with males and seeds altogether.
Heres some updated pix of the clones.. I will track the progress of these clones and try to give step by step instructions of the process to that point.
Hope this helps:


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 2, 2008)

i have a bucket with a net pot. i'm using hydroton rock as media. my water level is about 1 inch below net pot.i have a small 10 to 30 gal areator from walmart. the plants just seemed to wilt over. i thought it was the new flourescent screw in type lamp bulbs. so i ordered a red and blue spectrum led grow light that has 225 led bulbs. they stayed green for a time but it was almost like the stems got soft as they looked sorta like they were getiing spungy looking and collapsed or better visual picture them flattening out.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 2, 2008)

gamebird65 said:


> i have a bucket with a net pot. i'm using hydroton rock as media. my water level is about 1 inch below net pot.i have a small 10 to 30 gal areator from walmart. the plants just seemed to wilt over. i thought it was the new flourescent screw in type lamp bulbs. so i ordered a red and blue spectrum led grow light that has 225 led bulbs. they stayed green for a time but it was almost like the stems got soft as they looked sorta like they were getiing spungy looking and collapsed or better visual picture them flattening out.


UR problem is lighting.... 

Please check out the following threads i post to get a better understanding of what u need...Basic and inexpensive honestly thats where u want to be at...READ and REread them, soak up everything u can and after u do that..figure out whats best for u..

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/126559-newbie-answers-lighting-hpsvscfl-during.html

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/136065-lumens-sq-ft-required-stealth.html


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 2, 2008)

so what r u saying man it is the light. is there any threads that talk led? i live where lights r how the grow op is detected. as they use heat signature imaging and r pretty good at locating grow ops with them. i mean if one house i hotter than those around it then something is wrong as they r all exposed to same elements. so is it the heat or the actual light spectrum that is what makes these things grow and flower?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 2, 2008)

Im saying just toss those leds in the garbage or try to bring them back for a refund man..

Its the number of watts u can fit into a sqaure foot without making ur op detectible by adding proper ventilation..grow room cooling and By utilizing light output X spectrum bro..


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 3, 2008)

well now i feel violated by that company who sold me this light.so your saying those freekin  corrupted my mind and sent me out in left field. is there a thread on the led lights any where. who has used led's and where is a thread on them? thank you man for giving me this help. so i want to know for one bucket system and my closet is 3 feet x 4 feet and is 8 feet high what light bulb can i use. i want to go red neck dirt cheap for now. so i want to use a common house screw in light socket. is this possable?


----------



## joneric1014 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I posted this in another thread, but was told that it didn't belong there and I should post it somewhere else. Apparently my previous posting wasn't welcome under the SoG thread that exists already because my SoG is set up uses DWC and not Eb and Flow, so apparently I needed to find another thread. I tried reposting this on its own, but noone paid any attention to it and I got no answers, so decided to repost it here and see what happens.

Anyone care to take a minute and look at my set up and critique it? I could use any pointers from an experienced pro.

Heres the repost:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi guys!
*
Sorry for the wall of text, but Im trying to give all the information needed to answer my questions:*

So I'm moving into my new house in 2 weeks, and its got this awesome invisible room already built right into it, complete with a hidden / secret room with a hidden/secret security door. When I saw it, I immediately thought "GROW ROOOOOOM!!!" and did a little dance inside! Its seriously large enough to replicate AL B Fucts grow in its entirety too, roughly 18 feet long and 15 feet wide, with a large walk in closet in the back, which is also almost hidden as well. I swear its almost a secret room inside a secret room.

My wife however, wasn't so thrilled about a grow room. After much discussion, a lot of whining on my part, and a couple of fights, it was decided. I can use the walk in closet in the room to build grow boxes out of a couple of armoirs, as long as they look stealth as hell, and stash them in the closet of the hidden room.

We all know how the wife always wins too, so thats what I get to play with. 2 Armoires, and frankly, Im glad to have that, and surprised as hell I actually got it.

Now Ive already built the first one, labled Set A below, and set up a couple of plants to practice cloning on, until I got it right. I am reliably able to clone now, and so, on the cusp of my move, am about to get ready to grab another armoire off of craigslist and build out my flower box.

I have established control of the temperature and humidity in the A box, and expect to be able to get pretty close to the temps in Set B when its built. (I experimented with the first armoire and the HPS to make sure it would work temperature-wise before I started.)

I am growing a strain from Nirvana called Supergirl, and after running a couple of test plants, have established she will get 1 meter tall at 2 months Veg, and be bushy as hell. I have not flowered any as of yet. This plant was designed to grow very short, be very bushy, and yield high in a hydroponic environment. Here is the link: http://www.nirvana-shop.com/supergirl-seeds-p-170.html

My goal is to be able to harvest around an ounce per plant (roughly), for 6 ounces total, once a month, SoG style. I built RubberMade Reservoirs with 6 3" Net Pots in the tops of them to DWC grow 6 plants per Reservoir.

I smoke about an ounce a week, so I figure that gives me a little room, and I can dump excess buds off to my grand mother in law whos battling cancer, and who just started smoking to combat chemo therapy nausia.

Id like you experienced cats to take a look at my little Paint drawing here if you would please, and offer me any tips or advice you might have. I am a Marine Biologist who works in a lab for a living, so Im sort of obsessed with perfecting my process, and have my PH, Lights, and TDS in order.

Thanks in advance for your help.







1) Should I Scrog my flowers or Lollipop?
2) Can I take the bottom 1/3 of plants from my Veg stage (5) and trim them off and use them as clones (3) on the day I move stage (5) to stage (6)?
3) If I can clone a plant from (5), can I then use one of those clones as a new mother when the old one is ready to get dumped into the flower room? How long can this be done?
4) Any problem alternating strains every time I send a new batch of clones down the conveyor belt?
5) Whats the potential harvest in this set up? Am I going to meet my target of 1 ounce per plant if I practice hard and stay dedicated?

Thanks!

-Joneric


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 3, 2008)

joneric1014 said:


> I smoke about an ounce a week...


I applaud you.


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 3, 2008)

But really... looks great! Good illustration... One thing I'm don't know, what are the dimensions of these boxes? How tall? Sorry if I just missed that part...

I'm not sure if you have much room for mom up there... :-/

Sounds like you're cloning plans can work... I've never heard anything about cloning too much, as long as you have adequate veg time in between.

Should be fine alternating strains as long as you do consider somewhat about different heights, because there may be times when you may want to leave a couple plants 'behind' to do a little more growing/catch up and may unbalance the canopy??

I think you'll do more than 1 zip/ per plant... DL told me 12" veg to 2-3' Flower (if topped) will give him 2 ounces /plant... think you're good.

By the way, I am a newbie, and in my first grow... though I do my good bit of research, don't mistake my advice for age-old and wise LOL


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 3, 2008)

i have been cornfused after looking at hid's and mh's in the lighting subject. is there one out there that dont need ballast or is this necessary? i want to go red neck dirt cheap as possable for a grow. is it possable to do it this way and not have indiana ditch weed?
and can you direct me to a good source to purchase these lights?


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 3, 2008)

gamebird65 said:


> i have been cornfused after looking at hid's and mh's in the lighting subject. is there one out there that dont need ballast or is this necessary? i want to go red neck dirt cheap as possable for a grow. is it possable to do it this way and not have indiana ditch weed?
> and can you direct me to a good source to purchase these lights?


MH (Metal Halide) and HPS (High-Pressure Sodium) are both consider HID's (High-Intensity Discharge) lights... Both need a specific ballast, though you can get a converter adapter to use both MH and HPS with one ballast. *Do not use any household socket for a HID!!* you literally may have a fire

Get this:
http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G

It is a DIRT CHEAP ("fun fun") bulb with ballast... $20 before shipping. Though you will have to MacGyver it a bit and wire a three-prong plug, any may want to remote the socket to hang it easier... but its worth it.

Brand name strains only go so far, it is possible to great weed from some bag seed, as long as it has some good TLC...

Check out "Buds for Less" at any major bookstore (in the gardening section) They do a grow for less than $100 (but they do forgo an HID) and stick with CFL bulbs


----------



## joneric1014 (Dec 3, 2008)

leggoeggo said:


> But really... looks great! Good illustration... One thing I'm don't know, what are the dimensions of these boxes? How tall? Sorry if I just missed that part... The Boxes are 60 inches tall, 44 inches wide, and 30 inches deep. My Supergirl strain wont get too tall for the mother section, but I think your right, other strains might. I may have to LST them hardcore to fit them in there.
> 
> I'm not sure if you have much room for mom up there... :-/ So far the Supergirl mom is doing great, I just LST her over on her side, and shes retarded wide, but only about a foot and a half tall at 8 weeks now. Aparrently shes designed for that.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot! Anyone else have any input?


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 3, 2008)

"Adequate veg time in between"
Just mean, if you're using a clone to get some clones from later (cutting out mom as the middle-woman) just give it enough time to veg and heal and get bushy before you clone from it... the whole "babies having babies" thing LOL

with 60" (5 feet) tall... give room for your lighting/hood+ distance between bulb and top of plants





This is a good reference for how far you should have your lights... (6-21" for a 400 HPS)

I think it is good that you are using a shorter strain, still they could easily double in size form flower to harvest... If you give about 1.5 feet for light headroom and another 1 foot for bottom (pot or hydro res) that only gives you 2.5 feet for your plants (rough estimate) still plan on your O per girlie...

No problem man, I've gotten a lot of advice on RIU, would be lost without it.. just paying it forward


----------



## caddy (Dec 3, 2008)

Fantastic Chart


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 3, 2008)

here is the metal halide version


----------



## joneric1014 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ah very informative. maybe Ill need to put the light in a fixed position all the way at the top of the cabinet then. Not sure what else that I can do, i already got the light and Im stuck with it.

Ill have to think on that. Thanks for the chart dude, that rocks.


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 3, 2008)

Have it on adjustable chains if you can, just as long as it can be adjusted all the way too the top... I have a problem with mine, my HPS is semi-fixed, so I have my res sitting on a truck and phonebooks which I lower to change the light distance... much easier to just raise the light 

Have you thought about topping/fimming? That should help with some height issues


----------



## joneric1014 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah I just took the practice mother I had set up and topped her to watch what happens. She seemed to focus on the surrounding stems and started growing tops in several different directions then, getting bushier bust still staying low.

That very well could be the solution, at least for this particular strain.

The chain idea is what i was thinking as well. Maybe some sort of wire and pulley, so I could raise it all the way to the top if needed.

Im sure Ill have to experiment with that some as the grow progresses.

Im gonna post my grow journal and pics of the process somewhere on here.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice charts leggo dude...
General rule of thumb is 40 watts/sq. ft. but reccomended by most to have 50...

Meaning If you have a 4 foot square grow area and are using a 150 watt hps to flower ur plants...Ur total watts/sq.ft will be around 37.5...Which is acceptible by any means..But hanging a 250 over them puts U over the 50 watt mark to 62.5
watts/sq.ft...
The way U determine watts/sq.ft. is simple just take ur total square feet and divide those into ur the total watts of ur lamp. 150/4=37.5

This is the chart everyone should use When determining Light source for there flower room.

The whole reason for this general rule of thumb is: 1gram=1 watt.

Overgrow sirs...U can expect monsterous colas and nugs by just supplementing the right amount of light to ur particular FLOWER area..Not flower room...Utilize watts/square foot in the biggest but best the smallest tightest stealthiest areas for the best results.


----------



## joneric1014 (Dec 3, 2008)

So is a 400w HPS lamp to large for a 4x3 Armoire?

It cant hurt to have TOO MUCH light can it? As long as the temperatures are ok I cant use to much light right?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 3, 2008)

joneric1014 said:


> So is a 400w HPS lamp to large for a 4x3 Armoire?
> 
> It cant hurt to have TOO MUCH light can it? As long as the temperatures are ok I cant use to much light right?


4 x 3=12 total sq.ft. devided by 400=*33.333333* watts per sq.ft.

May be *sufficient* enuff and u will yield nice nugs ...but if u had a *600* it would put u right at 50 watts/sq.ft....ADD a 150 to the equasion and see what happens lol...


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 3, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> 4 x 3=12 total sq.ft. devided by 400=*33.333333* watts per sq.ft.
> 
> May be *sufficient* enuff and u will yield nice nugs ...but if u had a *600* it would put u right at 50 watts/sq.ft....ADD a 150 to the equasion and see what happens lol...


can somebody use CFLs to get that extra wattage??


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 3, 2008)

leggoeggo said:


> can somebody use CFLs to get that extra wattage??


What is the exact dimensons of the tub u have ur girls in bro?

Supplement number of Watts/HPS true light OutputXSpectrum with 
CFL's no...
But yes I do hang whatever leftover cfls I have laying around directly above the colas I feel are worthy enuff during flower..
CFLS have almost become extinct in my grow, Ive began supplementing my CFL's with the "same as" daddy fixtures from home depot.


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well I get the hid's now need ballast those seem a little big to me for inside a cabinet or armoir. i'm trying to get out of the exaust fan. although i do use an intake fan to simulate the natural winds that outdoor growing adds. i seen some one threw in the name cfl and it may seem repetitave to you but how are they different than hid's and can they be used in a regular house light fixture? 

As for the fellow talking cables to raise and lower. I would do it red neck as hell. peice of plywood smaller than armoir enough that it fits really easy for up and down movement.i would mount light to bottom side of board with wire going up chain like a chandelier center of each side i would put i hooks with a small chain. that would hook to permanent mounted short in lenght chain from top of armoir and with an s hook i would shorten chains on light to raise and lenghten to lower. it is easy to do with s hook. dont know if this red neck description can be a visual to you or not and if so it will work.


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 3, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> What is the exact dimensons of the tub u have ur girls in bro?


so when you're talking about growing conditions... do you mean the ROOM(closet, etc?) or just the tub/pots JUST the space the plants take up??

My tub is about 2' x 1.5' off top of my head... I'm not at home near my girlies



gamebird65 said:


> i seen some one threw in the name cfl and it may seem repetitave to you but how are they different than hid's and can they be used in a regular house light fixture?


CFLs (compact florescent lights) are those spiral new weird looking lights that are all over now... the 'engery saver' lights. They are different than HIDs (High-Intensity Discharge) because well... CFLs aren't high-intensity... they're about as low as you can get. I use CFLs all over my house... and so should everybody... go green!!!

Note: The packaging for CFLs may be a little confusin... they have two wattage numbers... their actually wattage, vs what their wattage equivilant is. It may saw 100watts, but its more like 26watts... just as bright as a regular 100watt incandcent bulb


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 3, 2008)

so does that mean i have to have 2 cfl 100 watt bulbs per square foot? i had one of them 100 watt cfl's and the plant dried up.i figure to close to grow. so what is the proper distance away from grow on cfl?


----------



## joneric1014 (Dec 3, 2008)

gamebird65 said:


> As for the fellow talking cables to raise and lower. I would do it red neck as hell. peice of plywood smaller than armoir enough that it fits really easy for up and down movement.i would mount light to bottom side of board with wire going up chain like a chandelier center of each side i would put i hooks with a small chain. that would hook to permanent mounted short in lenght chain from top of armoir and with an s hook i would shorten chains on light to raise and lenghten to lower. it is easy to do with s hook. dont know if this red neck description can be a visual to you or not and if so it will work.


Thats exactly what I was planning on doing after I thought about it all day.

You read my mind.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 4, 2008)

leggoeggo said:


> so when you're talking about growing conditions... do you mean the ROOM(closet, etc?) or just the tub/pots JUST the space the plants take up??
> 
> My tub is about 2' x 1.5' off top of my head... I'm not at home near my girlies
> 
> ...


Yes bro ur right on track 2 X 1.5= 3 total sq.ft.Putting U at 50 watts/sq.ft. with ur 150 watt hps...


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 5, 2008)

> onthedl0008 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes bro ur right on track 2 X 1.5= 3 total sq.ft.Putting U at 50 watts/sq.ft. with ur 150 watt hps...


so since we use 2 cfl @ 150 per square and half feet then a 4 x 3 armoir would need a total of 8 cfl 150 watts (1.5 x 8 = 12 ) which 12 is the number of square feet. so questions are now.
(1.) how hot will this grow session get with a total number of 8 cfls? 

(2.) is it necessary to have so much light for 1 plant?

(3) or after i re-read the post it sounds like ur talking about the resevoir or tub size is the square feet. but i was thinking it was the armoir square footage that was in the calculations? so which is it the resevoir or the entire size of armoir?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 6, 2008)

gamebird65 said:


> 85 Watt Compact Fluorescent 5000K Full Spectrum CFL
> 
> Product Code:SP85-50-MEDLight Output:5500 LumensEnergy Used:85 WattsRated Life:8,000 HoursVolts:120*Incandescent Equal:**340 Watts*Base:E26 - Medium Screw (standard household base)Maximum Overall Length (MOL):11.3 InchesDiameter:3.875 InchesColor Temperature:5000Color Rendering Index (CRI):82Bulb Type:CFL


These are questions that have several different answers considering all the variables involved with spectrum and true light out put varying from different light sources..Wattage for cflsxsq.ft. Should not be considered in this equation when trying to put a grow room together based on wattage/sq.ft. In my own opinion ID say to go for a 150 watts/sq.ft. with cfls and even then Ur end product will be fluffy and for the most part..If ur the only person smoking it or not..Will be undesirable to most people smoking properly flowered and cured bud that was grown under hps...

I would say to hit up ROSEMAN in his bubbleponics stealth thread...HE uses cfls and has enuff space to cram enuff cfls as to which he gets the results he is aiming for...

IF ur in a small grow space with limited cooling and ventilation I say go with 1 or 2 of these 150 watt 20 bux shipped hps lamps everyone is talking about...Better results in 1/4 amount of the space required, with 1/4 amount of heat output then the required amount of space it would take for u to reach True spectrum output/watts with cfls to reach hps standards..

Hope that helps

ON EDIT: CHECK out this thread as well...Others can explain it better but LIke ive always said I heard it best said by another grower on here that trying to compare a cfl to hps is like holding a lighter up to the sun...
Good luck in whatever U choose
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/136065-lumens-sq-ft-required-stealth.html


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 7, 2008)

just wanted to drop something surfed upon  

_Cannabis_ capable of greater production of this compound from biogenetic precursor CBD. The extent to which this production is also influenced by environmental UV-B induced stress has been experimentally determined by Lydon _et al._ (1987). Their experiments demonstrate that under conditions of high UV-B exposure, drug-type _Cannabis_ produces significantly greater quantities of THC. They have also demonstrated the chemical lability of CBD upon exposure to UV-B (Lydon and Teramura 1987), in contrast to the stability of


----------



## rhcp4life (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok question, i have looked at every page of this thread and i am still kind of unsure about one thing, how far down you put your jiffy plug into the hydroton?
is it more towards the bottom, right in the middle or directly on top with just the hydroton around it to support it?
thanks rhcp4life


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 8, 2008)

Depends sir on how U germ in DWC. 
Sometimes I place the (SEEDLING) Tap root in a plug and put them directly into a pot flush with the top of the rock level,leaving my water level directly below the bottom of the pot and let them sprout.
Sometimes I germinate my seeds put them in a plug and let them sprout to seedling's under light before i put them in my system.This way the seedling grows in the plug alone and usually by 2 inches it has all kinds of roots poking out of the plug, then I transplant to DWC.
Leaving a lil rock cover on the plug.


Hope that helps


----------



## rhcp4life (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah thanks


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm for sure going to be trying it DLs way for sure my next grow, I lost soooo much time in the seedling phase because I was trying to grow just in RW before my DWC, when I finally decided I should just put it in, it was all over, in the good way


----------



## rhcp4life (Dec 9, 2008)

would you guys like to suggest some diy odor control theads to me?
greatly appreciated!
rhcp4life


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 9, 2008)

researching these right now myself:

*Carbon Filters*
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/58871-2-minute-cheap-easy-carbon.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/63004-my-3-carbon-filter.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/78637-coffee-can-filter.html

*ONA (Odor Neutralizing Agent)*
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=290 (pictures missing)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/99452-diy-febreze-odor-control-bucket.html


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 9, 2008)

leggoeggo said:


> I'm for sure going to be trying it DLs way for sure my next grow, I lost soooo much time in the seedling phase because I was trying to grow just in RW before my DWC, when I finally decided I should just put it in, it was all over, in the good way


 So since we were discussing r.w and where it should be i have a question to ask. if a person takes an empty (empty as in no hydroton or media) net pot and places it over the oxygen solution then places r.w directly over netpot holes (would that be a good thing? yes i know that the solution should be changed before the system is sealed from light by the hydroton.


----------



## dallasmommy420 (Dec 9, 2008)

OK I am a bubbleponics newb and I have a question. I hope this is the right place to do it. This is a great thread and I have learned a lot. I have 2 WW in 5 gallon buckets. They are on week 2 of 12/12. I bought some neuts (Monkey Juice) but I found out were for coco coir only. WHich was originally how I wanted to grow but quickly learned that dirt sucks. So I have made successful transplants to my buckets. I finally found a hydro store and went there last Friday. i got the series of nuets the Bada Bang, Bing and Bloom. I changed the water on Sunday and added the new neuts. I also go a ppm meter and a PH meter. Both were great in balance on Sunday. The cool guy at the hydro store gave me a great feeding schedule and ppm measurements. This may sound stupid but my ppm has decreased by 200 in the last 2 days. I know this means that my babies are liking their food as they have almost doubled in size in the last 2 days also. Since the ppm has dropped do I need to add anything or let it keep using what it has until time to change again. i feel bad I didn't realize I must have been starving them but now they look fantastic. Thank you in advance. This has been a very helpful thread.

"_A friend with weed is a friend indeed"_


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 9, 2008)

you can add nutes back up to your predetermined level


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 11, 2008)

ok so I'm starting out from plain ole bag seed. placed 4 seeds in rw 7 days ago. the first one germinated and was popping out in 3 days. the second and third popped out on day 4 and the fourth seed popped out on 5th day. the first one of the 4 to pop out is actually the shortest at 1 inch . the second one is the tallest at 5 inches in just three days. the third one is at 4 inches in heigth and the last one is at 1 inch.


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 11, 2008)

congrats, watch out and make sure they're not too tall... if your lights are far away, tey could be stretching to get there, and thats not good... means to bring your lights closer...

you actually wants your seedlings nice short and bushy 

what kind of lights you got, how far away??


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 11, 2008)

leggoeggo said:


> congrats, watch out and make sure they're not too tall... if your lights are far away, tey could be stretching to get there, and thats not good... means to bring your lights closer...
> 
> you actually wants your seedlings nice short and bushy
> 
> what kind of lights you got, how far away??


 well thanx on the posative reinforcements in my grow. about my lights well i'm using one of those led lights off ebay...think it is the cheap 225 led light. so far it has proven great for germination as i made 100% in germination. i have it right at top of 10 inch net pot. i only have maybe 2 inches of hydroton in the bottom of the pot. i know the system is open for bacteria growth and that it will be necessary to clean it before the roots reach nutrient solution.


----------



## runsfromdacops (Dec 11, 2008)

i have 2 soil grows under my belt but im new to the dwc thing looks vary intresting to me. looking at trying a 4-6 plant system in a rubermade tub i have 2 questions 

1: whats a good air pump or a good cfm to look for.

2:what is a good line of nutes of a newbe to use on the 1st grow

thanks guys.


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 11, 2008)

runsfromdacops said:


> i have 2 soil grows under my belt but im new to the dwc thing looks vary intresting to me. looking at trying a 4-6 plant system in a rubermade tub i have 2 questions
> 
> 1: whats a good air pump or a good cfm to look for.
> 
> ...


i'm new also and on my first grow in dwc. i have a home made dwc with a five gallon bucket , 10 inch net pot , a 10 to 30 gallon aquarium pump from walmart. Now for a big container like you r talking about might be a little different. maybe some 6 inch net pots or maybe smaller. as for the air pump as i understand you cant have too much light or air. so make the water frothy as you can get it. like i said this is new to me also so asking others is encouraged by me.


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 12, 2008)

well i dont want to brag but this country cracker has a deer ham on the steam pot intending on barbeque deer sanwiches and the munchies from hell. blazin and confused eaten deer from the woods.......nothin is better


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 12, 2008)

drawing up specs for a dwc hydro or aero grow, and trying to decide on a pump size. i was wondering if anyone knows what gallons/hour i would need for a drip system vs. a totally aeroponic system. i have an 18 gallon rubbermaid container i will be using for 5 plants. i had heard that you want 250-30gph for the aeroponic system, but i wasn't sure what size res. that is for as it seems a little big for 18 gallons! any and all input is appreciated!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Thought this may be helpfull here:*

Felt like I needed to expand on this subject considering other growers have begun to do this purely on my rants and raves on exactly how simple this method actually is!

*First* U cut the plant in the desired location.I prefer the Tops of the plants themselves(Topping).If U cut the stem be sure to leave at least one node for future growth on the stem.(Future Cloning) Or future (Bud sites)

*Second* Be sure to cut @ a 45 degree angle with a SHARP clean knife, shears or razor. I used a pearing knife for awhile.

*Third *Be sure to have a cup of water handy to place the cutting in directly upon cutting. Its Best to cut in water so air does not enter the main cutting stalk.

*Fourth* Scraping. This is done quickly. U want to scrape at least the bottom 1/2 inch "SKIN" off the bottom of of the main stalk of ur cutting.
THIS means removing only the OUTSIDE layer of green "SKIN".GENTLY. Just be carefull.

*Fifth* U can place these cuttings directly in the cup of water. Although ive been experimenting with dipping them in rooting hormone and superthrive ive had awesome results in just placing them in plain water.TAP WATER.

*Sixth *Cloning medium. This consists of the cup and the water. I cut my cups.( I use regular red plastic party cups found everywhere !)I cut the cups to size to be sufficient enuff to brace the tops of the cuttings (SIZE of cuttings).Meaning, the upper fan leaves dwell on the top of the cut cup.

*Seventh* This is the last step. WATER LEVEL IN CUP. I put enuff water in my cup to completely cover the area which I scraped. Usaully 1/2 inch to a quarter. THIS water is CHANGED AND WATCHED daily. 

Reason being. Cutting drink lots of water sometimes so stay on top keep ur water level consistent. Changing ur water only enstills U are taking every action neccesary to be sure ur water will not stagnate on ur new babies.

Its that simple hope this clears up things for a few people. Its very simple.

Here's some pix of some clones i cut 6 days ago in the cup right now developing root growth.


----------



## Firstwave (Dec 13, 2008)

first post yay...anyways question on water do you use plain tap water?? my tap is around 260ppm


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 14, 2008)

Firstwave said:


> first post yay...anyways question on water do you use plain tap water?? my tap is around 260ppm


 I'm new to this ...yet i read a lot on these same question's that you have also. I find that typing a question in the search engines brings up a whole world of information. sometimes it is information on different flowers and plants that i read but i do read it. I've read that chlorine isn't healthy for the plants. Now if you have a dug (cased well with old tank and water pump) that the water dont have a chlorine problem as it don't exist. I do hear that you can get too much iron or other minerals. So depending on where your at and what kind of water system you have ( city..........country) determines the questions needed to help you. So if this helps from a nebie then right on if it dont then keep on reading about your question (do you use plain tap water). i go to the creeks that are running to get my water. Of course i'm redneck as hell and climb tree's to shoot an animal..


----------



## gamebird65 (Dec 14, 2008)

i'M HAVING A PROBLEM. this is second set of seedlings to get week stemed and limp. I can't seem to get right and i resemble that remark. i was using the led light for germination and tried to carry it in to vegging. maybe it was the fact i didnt have any cfl's or mh's or hps lights in addition? I now have an old chandelier that has 3 2700k cfl's in it in addition to the led. is it necessary to have both the 2700 and 6500 k cfl's at same time?


----------



## nunof (Dec 14, 2008)

6500k for vegging 2700k for flowering. You can use both for either its just more efficient that way.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 11, 2011)

lol did once say DWC IS LIKE STRAPPING a turbo on ur grow. Just thought id bump it. Peace.


----------



## CharlieBravo (Jan 16, 2018)

Just starting and need to keep it within a 2'x2'x3' tent. This is with hopes of 2-4 oz per grow cycle. Could I achieve this within this space if I only used a shallow (9" tall) 10gal tote with either one or two plants with the intention of doing a single scrog? In beginning I'd start small and just do one plant. Thanks.


----------



## Sebie43 (Jan 30, 2018)

CharlieBravo said:


> Just starting and need to keep it within a 2'x2'x3' tent. This is with hopes of 2-4 oz per grow cycle. Could I achieve this within this space if I only used a shallow (9" tall) 10gal tote with either one or two plants with the intention of doing a single scrog? In beginning I'd start small and just do one plant. Thanks.


Yes this sounds very doable. I am currently running four 5 gallon dwc buckets in my 4×4×6 tent and am hoping for 12-14 oz. If all goes well


----------



## kiweed_kid (Apr 19, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> Just my 2cents. I have lost power for hours and not had my plants die in dwc. Now... Longer than several hours and Im sure they would be drowning. Ive been thinking about one of those computer Battery backups for my air pumps to prevent this possibility... losing power for a few hours wont kill them but a full on pump failure or kinked air line are death if not caught in time. I am way more worried about pump failure... I think the idea of a redundant back-up pump is great.


I use a UPS model backup for that very reason


----------

